# YouTube Town Hall: where your views count



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"How would you vote if you focused purely on the ideas needed to make our country and our world a better place, rather than on the parties putting them forward? Thatâ€™s a question that the new YouTube Town Hall seeks to answer."

Announcement Here

YouTube Town Hall Leaderboard


----------

